# Offroadtauglichkeit von normalem Rennrad



## Hurricanerider (16. Januar 2010)

Hi

ich hätte da mal ne Frage zur Offroadtauglichkeit von normalen Rennrädern, keinen Cyclocrossern. D.h mit Rennradrahmen und Carbongabel.
Wieviel hält so ein Rad aus? Also könnte man damit auch mal über nen Schotterweg bzw. bräuchte man wenn das geht auch andere Reifen weil die Roadslicks das nicht auf Dauer aushalten?

Ich erwarte jetzt nicht die Offroadtauglichkeit von nem Crosser aber ich würde gerne auch schonmal wenn auch  langsam über leichte crosstrecken fahren können. (Also nicht so n Ausritt wie von Lance Armstrong damals)


Viele Grüße
H.rider


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn man solche Rennen wie Paris-Róubaix oder wie das heißt anschaut, dann ist die Belastbarkeit von Rennrädern schon erstaunlich. Ich kenne auch einige, die durchaus Schotterstraßen und Bordsteinkanten damit fahren, natürlich mit entsprechender Vorsicht. Logischerweise nicht mit Hyperleichtbau, also mit 24 Speichen im Rad würde ich mir das überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch so ein unverbesserlicher Fall... also in der Stadt öfter mal den Bordstein hoch (natürlich nur langsam und mit Vorderrad aktiv lupfen), und auch mal durch eine geschotterte Baustelle o.ä. durchfahren statt schieben. Außerdem sind im Odenwald die Straßen auch nicht immer viel besser als ein Feldweg. Besonders die etwas abgelegeneren Nebenstraßen, die ich zwecks geringerem Verkehrsaufkommen bevorzuge 

Mein neuer Carbonrenner hat seit gut einem Jahr keine Schäden davongetragen...


----------



## Hurricanerider (16. Januar 2010)

Hm, ja ok. Paris Roubaix ist echt erstaunlich. Was für Reifen fahrn die denn da so vom Profil her?


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E_OiPw2kvA&feature=related"]YouTube- Paris-Roubaix 2009 -- Tom Boonen -- His Sunday in Hell --  Highlights[/ame]


----------



## racing_basti (16. Januar 2010)

Sprünge von Bordsteinkanten bis ca. 30cm Höhe hat mein RR bisher genauso mitgemacht wie fahrten durch grobschottrige Baustellen oder Abstecher auf Waldwege. 
Einzig die Schutzbleche fangen bei zu viel Dreck/Schlamm an am Reifen zu schleifen. Aber dafür ist es ein Trainingsrad geworden. Sowas muss das ganze einfach aushalten, sonst hätte es jemand anderes kaufen sollen


----------



## karstb (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn du nicht gerade zu den Superschwergewichtlern gehörst, wirst du auch bei Einsatzen im Gelände keine Gewaltbrüche oder Teileversagen erleben. Natürlich hast du öfter Mal eine Reifenpanne oder eine gerissene Speiche. Ganz zu schweigen von den MTB-üblichen optischen Gebrauchsspuren, die ja normalerweise beim Rennrad nicht auftreten. Allerdings würde ich für sowas lieber einen Crosser nehmen (am besten mit mehreren Laufradsätzen je nach Bedingungen). Nicht umsonst fahren einige Profis Paris-Roubaix oder andere Frühjahrsklassiker auf Crossern.
PS: Man kann sogar Backwheelhops auf nem Rennrad machen...


----------



## Hurricanerider (16. Januar 2010)

HI

hm ich denke ich liege so im Oberen Mittelfeld, sprich 85kg.
So extreme Sachen will ich ja garnet machen. Nur halt mal langsam, quasi als "Verbindungsetappe" über n Schotterweg rollen um wieder auf die Straße zu kommen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Januar 2010)

Hurricanerider schrieb:


> Hm, ja ok. Paris Roubaix ist echt erstaunlich. Was für Reifen fahrn die denn da so vom Profil her?



Vom Profil her die normalen RR-Schluffen, ein Augenzeuge von 2007 sagte mir aber, daß er (am Ziel) einige mit 25 mm breiten Reifen gesehen hat.

Generell kann ein RR schon mehr wegstecken als man denkt. Früher war der ähnliche Rahmen auch als Crosser erhältlich. Mit dem Leichtbau hat sich die Lage allerdings etwas verschärft.

Als Reifen würden ultraschmale Treckingreifen (wie Schwalbe Marathon in 28 mm Breite) aus jedem Renner ein Kieswegtauglichen Crosser machen, wenn der Durchlauf bei den Bremsen hinhaut. Bei neusten RR-Rahmen geht selbst so ein Reifen nicht mehr "durch", ältere Rahmen machen da weniger Probleme.
Der hier liest sich Leicht an, aber mir fehlt die Erfahrung mit diesem Reifen

http://www.conti-online.com/generator/www/de//de/continental/fahrrad/themen/city/city/topcontact/topcont_de.html


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. Januar 2010)

Fast vergessen:
Moderne Bremsen (Dual Pivot) mit ihren filigranen Hebeleien mögen permanten Dreckbeschuß auch nicht so besonders. Da kann ein "Schutzblech" weiterhelfen, wenn es denn noch zwischen dem dicken Reifen und der Bremse passt.

Auch wieder ein Argument für einen Crosser.


----------



## horstj (17. Januar 2010)

Hurricanerider schrieb:


> sprich 85kg.



das ist für RR-Material sehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knotter (20. Januar 2010)

horstj schrieb:


> das ist für RR-Material sehr viel.


 

ehhh,.... nein. (für einen Fahrer ja)
Für SUB 7,5kg Bikes vielleicht ja, aber sonst nö. 

Wenn er mit dem Gedanken spielt das RR so einzusetzten, bin ich bereit zu wetten das er alleine schon vom Preis her weit weck ist von dem ganzen grenzwertigen Leichtbau.

Aber trotzdem, ist einfach eine Todsünde Es macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Schutzplech(außer an Winterschlampen), breite Reifen,.... Jungs das sind Crosser/Tourenräder mit Rennradlenker.

Erinnert mich an diese 80er Jahre Tourenräder mit RR-Lenker.


----------



## rOha (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wie Stoppelhopser schon schrieb: Ein schmaler Trekkingreifen (28mm) ist keine schlechte Wahl für 'soft'-Cyclecross. Ich hab den Conti TopContact in 28mm aufgezogen auf einem zweiten Laufradsatz (klassisch stabil eingespeicht) für mein Cube Agree mir Carbongabel. Damit kann man schon auf Schotter und Waldwegen fahren und auch die eine oder andere Wurzel mitnehmen. 
Btw, Ich bin auch in der ~85kg Klasse unterwegs.

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Hurricanerider (3. Februar 2010)

Ja so genau wollt ichs machen. Aber wie siehts denn mit den Felgen aus?
Die Shimano Wh-Rs10 (z.B) hätten ja nur 16 Speichen vorne. Sprich ungeeignet?
*
*


----------



## rOha (3. Februar 2010)

Hmm, 16 Speichen erscheint mir ein wenig fragil für Waldwege.

Kauf Dir lieber einen stabilen zweiten Laufradsatz.

Ich habe mir z.B. für ~ 240,- einen Laufradsatz mit Mavic CXP33 Felge und DT Swissnaben gekauft, der ist klassisch mit 36 Speichen gekreuzt eingespeicht. Natürlich ist er etwas schwerer als ein 16-/20-Speichenlaufrad, aber das ist mir in dem Fall egal, ich hab' ja den Originallaufradsatz für rein Strasse. 
Noch'n Vorteil von 2 LRSen: Auf dem 'Gelände'-LRS habe ich eine entsprechend kürzere Übersetzung drauf.

Greetz,
R.


----------



## Hurricanerider (3. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte mir ja das Rad auch mit anderen Felgen bestellen. Mal schauen


----------



## rOha (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du noch Auswahl hast, dann prüfe auch gleich, welche Reifenbreite in den Rahmen passt. Nicht dass Du da Überraschungen erlebst...

Wie gesagt, beim Cube Agree passt ein 28mm Reifen in den Rahmen und unter die Bremse. Von mir getestet mit Conti TopContact oder Grandprix 4 Season (der letztere ist auch recht robust und eher dran an einem RR Reifen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (3. Februar 2010)

Mein 5,6 Kg Rennrad mit Lightweights (16/20) musste ständig über Feldwege und Schlaglöcher, Landwehren traben.

Ich wog da um 95 Kg und es ist nichts passiert.

Was Paris Roubaix aushält wird auf einem Feldweg nicht in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Hurricanerider (3. Februar 2010)

Bei mir wirds wohl auf das Rps von Radon rauslaufen. Vielleicht legen die ja auch preislich vergleichbare, stabilere Felgen in den Versandkarton.


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. Februar 2010)

rOha schrieb:


> Hmm, 16 Speichen erscheint mir ein wenig fragil für Waldwege.



Erfahrung habe ich mit einem 22 Speichen Vorderrad und 24 Speichen Hinterrad (Campa Proton) am Crosser, die wegen der schon deutlich angeschliffenen Bremsflanke zu Schand geritten werden sollen.

Keine Problem trotz Bolzerei über Feld- und Waldwege. Alles läuft noch rund. Wahrscheinlich werden Sie den Tod durch "Durchbremsung" sterben.


----------



## racing_basti (3. Februar 2010)

den shimano wh-rs10 hatte ich auch original im RR, nach wenigen kilometern hat sich am hr die erste speiche verabschiedet. radon hat mir ein neues hr geschickt und das ging das gleich weiter zu ebay. jetzt hab ich mavic aksium drin und die machen bisher alles mit und werden nicht geschohnt.


----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2010)

Ein normales RR steckt locker mal ein Stück Schotter weg.
Die Kräfte, die auf Laufräder, Gabel. Lenker und Rahmen wirken, wenn man mit 80km/h ne Kante im Teer übersieht sind da um einiges höher.

Selbst die Reifen vertragen Schotter. 
Ich hab bei meiner Hausrunde immer ein Stück Schotter, das haben bisher alle Reifen MichelinPro, Schwalbe Stelvio, Conti 4000 spurlos überstanden.
Letztes Jahr dagegen auf Teer, hat mir ein Stein die Flanke vom Vorderreifen bei einer Abfahrt auf 4cm aufgerissen.


----------



## Hurricanerider (4. Februar 2010)

Hi
Echt? mit 4000ern? Anscheinend hält das Zeugs alles mehr aus als gedacht.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Erfahrungen bis hierhin.


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr dagegen auf Teer, hat mir ein Stein die Flanke vom Vorderreifen bei einer Abfahrt auf 4cm aufgerissen.



Beim GP 4000 (ohne Zusatz) habe ich den selben Defekt auch schon gehabt. Die Seitenflanken sind aus Gewichtsgründen nun mal Papierdünn.
Aus Jux habe ich nacher den Reifen mit der Schere zerschnitten - butterleicht.


----------



## Braunbaer (4. Februar 2010)

Für meinem Bulls-Ultegra-Rahmen (der Rahmen heißt echt "Ultegra") hab ich einen 2. Laufradsatz mit 28mm-Conti-4season-Bereifung, damit fahre ich in der Stadt auch Sandwege, leichte Feldwege sind auch kein Problem. Auch die sonst viel gescholtenen Shimano-WH550-Laufräder (20/24 Speichen) stecken das ohne Probleme weg.

Problem sind m.E. vielmehr die rennradtypisch schwachen Felgenbremse. Seitliche Schläge mögen die Felgen ganz sicher nicht, da muss man halt aufpassen  Die Anschaffung eines Cyclocrossers steht momentan jedenfalls nicht zur Diskussion - lohnt nicht


----------



## Athabaske (4. Februar 2010)

Natürlich steckt ein Rennrad auch mehr weg, als eine frischasphaltierte Straße. Und, klar, Du kannst mit der Reifenwahl etwas Einfluss auf die "Geländegängigkeit" nehmen. Es stellt sich aber aus meiner Sicht die Frage ob es noch Spaß macht. Ich jedenfalls fluche regelmäßig, wenn mich die Beschilderung mal wieder mit dem RR auf eine Forstautobahn geschickt hat. Denn auf Dauer im Stehen fahren ist nicht die wahre Freude.

Wenn ich schon im voraus weiß, ich fahre nur z.T. auf Asphalt, dann nehme ich lieber das Reiserad, dann bin ich eben nicht so schnell, aber kompfortabler unterwegs...


----------



## Hurricanerider (4. Februar 2010)

Der wäre mir auch zu teuer. Da gibts ja gar keine unter 1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (4. Februar 2010)

Dann könnte ein "Treckingrad" eine Möglichkeit sein.

Nochmals die Frage, warum mit dem RR auf geschotterte Wege? Dazu kannst Du doch auch das MTB nehmen - auch auf die Gefahr hin, als Waldautobahnfahrer nicht mehr ernstgenommen zu werden.

Wenn ich das RR nehme, will ich auf kleinen Nebenstraßen fahren und nicht auf Wirtschaftswegen.


----------



## racing_basti (4. Februar 2010)

bei uns gibts da so tolle abschnitte da hast du die wahl zwischen einer für radfahrer gesperrten, 4-spurigen schnellstraße oder eben 2km geschottertem waldweg (der sogar mit umleitungsschildern für radfahrer ausgewiesen ist). 
als alternative gibt es noch ca. 10km umweg um das ganze stück dort zu umfahren. 
wenn man es aber eilig hat bleibt eigentlich nur der schotterweg


----------



## Athabaske (4. Februar 2010)

Schon mal an einen Umzug gedacht?


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Februar 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Schon mal an einen Umzug gedacht?



Einen Protest-Umzug, damit die Stecke endlich asphaltiert wird.


----------



## rOha (4. Februar 2010)

Da ich auch öfters Fahrradwege und Wirtschaftswege (oft ist das bei uns das gleiche) fahre, ist ein 'dicker' Rennradreifen auch von Komfort ganz angenehm. Ein 23mm Reifen würde sehr vermutlich auch halten, aber Ich fahr' ja zu Spass und nicht um die letzte Zentelsekunde.
Meine Handgelenke und mein Hintern finden den dickeren Reifen mit dann nur 7bar jedenfalls deutlich angenehmer.

Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, warum das und nicht Strasse, aber ich persöhnlich hab' manchmal auch einfach Schiss auf manchen unserer auch nicht toll asphaltierten Strassen von unterdurchschnittlich begabten Autofahrern abgeschossen zu werden. Andererseits haben wir ein gut ausgebautes Fahrradweg/Wirtschaftswegnetz, da kann man auch schöne Runden mit dem RR drehen, das macht dann auch mehr Spass wie mit einem Trekkingrad.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Conti 4-Season in 28mm ist ein prima Reifen dafür. Aktuell fahre ich den Schwalbe Ultremo DD (den mit Pannenschutz) in 25 mm, der kommt mir fast genauso dick vor, hat aber garkein Profil. Der ist für meinen Anspruch der beste Kompromiss aus Robustheit, Komfort und Gewicht. Btw, Mit beiden hatte ich noch keine Panne! 
Im Winter ist der Conti TopContact in 28mm mein Favorit, der hat sogar einen umlaufenden Reflexstreifen.

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Tobsn (5. Februar 2010)

So dann lass ich mal meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Reifen raus. 
Conti 4 Season,in 28mm wirklich ein sehr guter Reifen, vor allem wenn es etwas kälter und feuchter ist. Fährt sich allerdings sehr schnell ab.
Conti 4000 in 25mm fährt sich sehr angenehm und hat wirklich guten Grip, allerdings war auch der sehr schnell unten.
Michelin Krylion in 25mm bin ich wirklich sehr lange gefahren, hält ewig und der Gummi ist wirklich unbeeindruckt wenn es mal über Schotter geht. Allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen wenn es feucht wird.
Michelin Pro2 in 25mm fahre ich gerade und finde ihn den besten Kompromiss von Leichtlauf, guter Haftung und Robustheit.
Während die Contis immer relativ schnell kleine Cuts vom Schotter hatten sind die Michelins da ohne Probleme.
Werde als Nächsten den neuen Michelin Pro Optimum holen, der hört sich als Reifen fürs Training und Touren fahren ganz gut an. Katalog


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Februar 2010)

Den Michelin Teil würde ich mit meinem Blute unterschreiben.
Der Krylion Carbon ist wirklich durch wenig zu beeindrucken und die erste Wahl als Bereifung nach der Wintersaison, wenn noch eine Menge Split vom Streugut auf den Wegen liegt.

Lange Zeit war ein kurzer Abschnitt (knapp 1km) meines täglichen Weges nicht asphaltiert. Und der RR-Schlappen hat das ohne daß Ihm die Luft ausging klaglos weggeschleppt. Später wurde das Strassenstück dann Auf Grund einer Unterschriftenaktion asphaltiert.


----------



## Tobsn (5. Februar 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> ...wenn noch eine Menge Split vom Streugut auf den Wegen liegt...


Du meinst so wie gestern beim Training 

Gruss aus dem schneefreien MA


----------



## elmar schrauth (3. März 2010)

Fahre regelmässig Schotter-Waldwege und verschmiutze Wirtschaftswege mit Durano Plus, der rollt zwar schaize, ist aber super pannensicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurricanerider (3. März 2010)

Nochmals super vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen!
Durano Plus sieht ja eig. ganz gut aus wegen der Einlage


----------



## deineLakaien (16. März 2010)

apropos: muss dringend umrüsten auf sommer-lrs. geung der quälerei mit 28er marathons ..


----------



## babbsack (28. März 2010)

ich hab mein rr auch nicht geschont...
aber die letzte baustelle hat es mir übel genommen, der hinterreifen war schön perforiert

ich lerne daraus: leichte feldwegen gehen, geschotterte baustellen nur in gerütteltem zustand, der rohe schotter is mörderisch...


----------



## tbird (8. April 2010)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte ...


----------



## Flugrost (13. April 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte ...



Stümmt:




GP4000


----------



## Hurricanerider (13. April 2010)

Man muss nur eben n bisschen drosseln nehm ich an... (Bei den Wurzeln )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. Juni 2010)

Hier die Antwort. 

Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Juli 2010)

Kauf Dir doch besser 'nen Crosser.

Gibt ja jetzt auch tolle, relativ breite Race-Stollenreifen für Rennräder.

Mit Carbongabel mMn nie ins Gelände.


----------



## taschenmesser2 (7. Juli 2010)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Fahre regelmässig Schotter-Waldwege und verschmiutze Wirtschaftswege mit Durano Plus, der rollt zwar schaize, ist aber super pannensicher.


 

Durano plus rollt sogar super schaizze, und ist insofern auch nix zum Wirtschaftswege fahren!

RR reifen sind einfach "Eierhart" im gelände, ein reines RR ist im gelände so sinnvoll, wie ein Mtb auf einer, sagen wir, 120 Km schnellen Strassenrennenrunde!


Ist ja auch logisch!
Bockelhart. 

Ein crosser, mit 35 mm reifen kann von....2,8 bis 6 bar gefahren werden, mit 6 bar ist der auch eierhart....
Nicht umsonst haben Crosser oft 35mm (und auch mehr, siehe meinen Thread "breite Reifen....ein 42er kann auf nem Crosser echt Sinn machen....von daher ist ein 23er oder 28er ein ....Rührei-Zubereiter!!


----------



## käthe (29. Juli 2010)

Immer wenn ich vom MTB auf den Renner steige denk ich der ist platt wenn ich über den nächsten Kanaldeckel fahre stimmt aber nicht

ich war zuletzt mit einer Gruppe von Jugendlichen unterwegs (alle veritable Rennräder ohne wenn und aber) und habe mich in Spanien komplett verfahren. Resultat: 40 km herbster Schotter, allerdings topfeben. Unterm Strich 3 Platten. Bei 9 Fahrern guter Schnitt denk ich.


----------



## Stefan Pan (3. August 2010)

Also ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wieviel (m)ein Rennrad aushält und wieviel Spaß es macht auch und gerade über Schotterstrecken, Waldwege, schlechtere Straßen... Natürlich kein "richtiges" Gelände und nicht die ganze Zeit. 

Ist halt so richtig schön Retro. Fausto Coppi laesst grüßen...

Ein 25mm Reifen statt 23 bringt schon eine ganze Menge und passt in die meisten Rennrahmen. 

Natürlich muss man das auch ein wenig üben.


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

das macht mich jetzt neugierig
Haben die Crosser breitere Felgen? so allgemein oder kann ich auf die
Standard Champa-Mavic`s so fettere Rollreifen aufziehen?


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. August 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Vom Profil her die normalen RR-Schluffen, ein Augenzeuge von 2007 sagte mir aber, daß er (am Ziel) einige mit 25 mm breiten Reifen gesehen hat.



27 mm wurde auch schon gefahren. Wichtig ist bei kleinen Offroad-Einlagen ein guter Seitenwandschutz, weil man da schon mal seitlich von einem Stein abrutschen kann und dann reisst die Reifenflanke auf.

Empfehlenswert sind also seitlich verstärkte Reifen wie z.B.
- Continental Grand Prix 4 Season
- Schwalbe Ultremo DD
- Vittoria Diamante Pro Tech

Mit dem Conti bin ich selbst schon etliche Waldwege und durch etliche Kilometer Baustellenschotter gefahren. Kein Problem für den Reifen. Wenn man genug Platz an Rahmen/Gabel hat, kann man auch 25er oder sogar 28er fahren. Dann kann man mit dem Luftdruck 1 bar runter gehen und es hoppelt nicht ganz so hart. Klar, ein Cyclocrosser wird das Rennrad dadurch nicht, aber es hilft schon etwas.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. August 2010)

rOha schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, warum das und nicht Strasse, aber ich persöhnlich hab' manchmal auch einfach Schiss auf manchen unserer auch nicht toll asphaltierten Strassen von unterdurchschnittlich begabten Autofahrern abgeschossen zu werden. Andererseits haben wir ein gut ausgebautes Fahrradweg/Wirtschaftsw



Das mit den kaputten Strassen wird sich durch die finanzielle Knappheit in den Kassen vieler Städte in Zukunft noch verschärfen. Mir selbst sind vor ein paar Jahren die immer kaputteren autofreien Wirtschaftswege auf meinen Trainingsrunden so auf den Keks gegangen, dass ich mein Rad zu einem Cyclocrosser umgebaut habe. Da sind jetzt 35 mm Strassenreifen mit 5 bar drauf und das macht wieder richtig Laune. Und langsamer als mit 23er Reifen bin ich damit keinesfalls.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> das macht mich jetzt neugierig
> Haben die Crosser breitere Felgen? so allgemein oder kann ich auf die
> Standard Champa-Mavic`s so fettere Rollreifen aufziehen?



Crosser haben Rahmen mit breiterem Durchlauf. Laufräder sind normale Rennlaufräder. Auf 'ner Mavic CXP33 bin ich schon 42 mm Smart Sam Reifen mit knapp über 3 bar Druck gefahren. Rollt prima auf Forst/Schotterwegen. Wenns allerdings wurzelig/geröllig wird, ist ein MTB mit noch breiteren Schlappen schon besser.


----------



## taschenmesser2 (6. August 2010)

Aber....
wenn man mit 35mm Reifen "keinesfalls" langsamer ist, als mit 23mm Strassenreifen, wozu gibts dann 23/25/27mm Strassenreifen???


Also meine Erfahrung ist zb dass ein 32mm Slick wesentlich schneller ist, als ein 35mm cx comp oder 35mm Sammy slick.
Mit 42er Smart sam teste ich das ab heute.

Ich denke, schon, dass Zuwachs auf der einen Seite halt Einbussen auf der anderen bedeuten.
Ein Mtb Reifen in 2,25 (Nobby Nick, sicher auch so Trümmer wie Albert...) oder dicker ist auf der Strasse total spassbefreit, und ein 35er mit 5bar , den finde ich im Gelände bockelhart.

Mit 3-3,5 bar geht es im Gelände wiederum besser, ist aber durchschlagsgefährdet.
Und 35mm mit 3 bar, das ist auf Strasse sicher langsamer, und zwar deutlich, als ein schmaler, harter Slick! 
23er kann ich erst dieses We testen.(neues Rad.....Nr 7).

Ich bin im Moment der Meinung, Gelände, sei es leicht oder durchaus wurzelig, 42 (oder 47)mm, Strasse, wenns schnell sein soll, eben konsequent schmal.
Und das bedeutet auf jeden fall Slick, und sicher eher 23, vielleicht 25, als etwa 35....

Ideal wäre eigentlich, Scherz, eine variable Luftdruckverstellung!!!

Ein Tool, welches den Druck verändern lässt, vom Lenker aus!
Im Gelände auf 2,8 runter, dann ohne Anhalten beim Einbiegen auf Strasse, auf sagen wir, 6 bar rauf!
DAS wäre top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (6. August 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wichtig ist bei kleinen Offroad-Einlagen ein guter Seitenwandschutz, weil man da schon mal seitlich von einem Stein abrutschen kann und dann reisst die Reifenflanke auf.



So geschehen bei mir bei einem normalen Grand Prix.
25 Meter Schotter mit einem spitzen Stein und schon war die Seite perforiert.


----------



## Goldfinger10 (7. August 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> Aber....
> wenn man mit 35mm Reifen "keinesfalls" langsamer ist, als mit 23mm Strassenreifen, wozu gibts dann 23/25/27mm Strassenreifen???
> 
> 
> ...



schnelle Reifen haben wenig Gummi drauf, vor allem an der Seitenwand - und damit einen schwachen Pannenschutz, erfordern aber weniger Walkarbeit. 

und warum auch immer, ich glaub breitere Reifen haben mehr Gummi drauf.


----------



## Versandhausradl (7. August 2010)

...vermeintlich etwas besserer Leichtlauf ( 18/20mm Reifen mit 10bar) sind selbst im Profiradsport schon lange Geschichte - ein Kompromiss aus Dämpfung/Komfort und Rollwiderstand macht den Speed aus - hierbei entscheidet beim Rollwiderstand fast ausschließlich die Gummimischung - deswegen 23 oder (bei schlechteren Belägen) sogar 25 auf dem RR. ( selbst Pros bei den Frühjahresklassikern) - genauso wie das Profil bei RR-Reifen eher ein Marketinggag ist - Aquaplaning wohl erst ab 200km/h...

Glaube die TH Aachen hatte mal eine Rollwiderstandstest gemacht - da hat ein MTB Slick (glaube 35er von Conti) besser abgeschnitten, als 70% der RR-Reifen...


----------



## bronks (7. August 2010)

Versandhausradl schrieb:


> ... Glaube die TH Aachen hatte mal eine Rollwiderstandstest gemacht - da hat ein MTB Slick (glaube 35er von Conti) besser abgeschnitten, als 70% der RR-Reifen...


Ich glaube Du irrst Dich, daß Du das glaubst.


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. August 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du irrst Dich, daß Du das glaubst.



Den Conti Grand Prix für das MTB bin ich schon gefahren.
Der rennt echt wie Hölle, selbst Bekannte, die mal eine Runde damit drehten, waren baff wie gut das Teil läuft.
Unterschiede zum Renner und ohne subjektives Empfinden könnten wirklich nur (ordentlich gestellte) Messungen liefern.


----------



## bronks (7. August 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Den Conti Grand Prix für das MTB bin ich schon gefahren. Der rennt echt wie Hölle, selbst Bekannte, die mal eine Runde damit drehten, waren baff wie gut das Teil läuft.


Ich habe meinen Spaß daran, daß ein 35er Reifen lt. irgendeiner Messung in steriler Umgebung besser rollt als 70% irgeneiner unbekannten Auswahl an Rennradreifen. Sicher geht der 35er auf einem Motorbetriebenen Prüfstand, wie Sau. Langsam macht den Reifen letzendlich die Tatsache, daß auf dem Fahrrad jemand mit gepuslter Leistung in die Pedale tritt und der voluminöse Schwabbelreifen in jede Dimendsion nachgibt. Mit z.B. so einem Schwalbe Furious Fred in der dicksten Breite müßte man lt. Rollwiderstand auf dem Prüfstand jedem Rennradler davon fahren, während man in Realität nur mit viel Mühe an den Rennradler rankommt.



Stopelhopser schrieb:


> ... Unterschiede zum Renner und ohne subjektives Empfinden könnten wirklich nur (ordentlich gestellte) Messungen liefern.


So erst vor ein paar Wochen hier oder im Nachbarforum gelesen: "Conti GP fürs MTB im Schnitt 25 km/h und mit dem 622er GP4000S 30 km/h."

Irgendjemand lügt hier doch!


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. August 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> So erst vor ein paar Wochen hier oder im Nachbarforum gelesen: "Conti GP fürs MTB im Schnitt 25 km/h und mit dem 622er GP4000S 30 km/h."
> 
> Irgendjemand lügt hier doch!



Deswegen schrieb ich "ordentliche" Messung. So ein statischer Rolltest im Lab ist sicher nicht aussagefähig.

Ein Vergleich wäre ein per SRM bestücktes MTB innerhalb weniger Minuten (gleiches Wetter, gleiche Strecke, gleicher Fahrer, usw) von einem 26" LRS auf den 28" RR-LRS (mit Disc) zu stellen. Dann wären noch immer Unterschiede im Laufradbau zu berücksichtigen. Als Näherung vielleicht ganz interessant.


----------



## Versandhausradl (8. August 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du irrst Dich, daß Du das glaubst.


 ...da mein Glaube - an das geglaubte - nicht verifizierbar ist, da sich diese Abhandlung ungefähr gegen 1999/2000 ereignet hat und selbst nach eingehender Suche im WWW nicht aufzufinden ist, möge jeder weiter seiner Altagstheorie glauben - die Gummimischung hier komplett auszublenden zeugt aber von einer glaubensfremden Betrachtung. Meine Empfehlung: Baumarkt RR-Reifen im Verleich zu einem hochwertigen 26" Slick fahren - der Glaube bleibt...


----------

